# Any rain yet?



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

I've been watching the weather channel and noticed some showers / thunderstorms moving across ND the last few days. Has it rained anywhere of significance in ND? Is it still dry?

Pray for rain everyone!

SJB
Colorado


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

It depends on the county.A lot of rain in the NE part of the state, central was alright, southern part of the state not as good.This is a generalizations as I see it.Overall the state is okay.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The northcentral is dry...here at Bottineau we have had 1/2 in. of rain in the last 40 days.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Was out in the south central part of the state last weekend...its getting very dry! A good 2" rain would do wonders to the corn, sunnies, and beans, also would help the sloughs. The smaller sloughs are starting to dry up and even the big ones are going down. IF it stays dry we could have less sloughs by opener and a real fire danger too. Hopefully they don't have to open up the CRP to haying again this year. If you know how to rain dance, GET A MOVE ON IT!!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks for the reports. Keep the reports coming (in the next 6 weeks) as it gets close to the waterfowl opener.

If it's dry, they can't get a drink.

SJB
Colorado


----------

